# Photo To Canvas



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there anywhere in Cairo [preferably Zamalek/Dokki/Mohandiseen/Downtown] to get photos printed onto canvas?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am sure we have been asked this in the past and no one could answer.. but maybe someone will now know.


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, I thought this might have been asked before, but hopefully someone may now be older and wiser ..


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Call the CSA?


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

There was a shop in CityStars in Heliopolis that could have pictures put onto a clock or any novelty on the store, perhaps they could put it on canvas too as they sold various canvas paintings ..sorry I don't remember the name of the store; I think it was on the last floor with all the 'touristy' shops.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

The Kodak Shop on Rd9 in Maadi does a good job. Maybe other Kodak shops do it, too?


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Since this topic has been brought up, my office needs to print a display that is white text on a solid black background. It is very difficult to print white ink over black, so printing black makes the most sense. I figure we'll have to spring for better photo quality printing to get the results we want. It means finding a printer who uses quality inks.

So, does anyone know a printer here that can accomplish this?


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

jemiljan said:


> Since this topic has been brought up, my office needs to print a display that is white text on a solid black background. It is very difficult to print white ink over black, so printing black makes the most sense. I figure we'll have to spring for better photo quality printing to get the results we want. It means finding a printer who uses quality inks.
> 
> So, does anyone know a printer here that can accomplish this?


Try soho print in maadi. They're a little less incompetent than most Egyptians.

Welcome


----------



## jamaln1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

You can try out fnprints com


----------

